# Cm7 soon



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Cm7 is coming!!!! Soon very soon, whose excited, BIG PROPS TO "dragonzkiller"


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

can you get me a hold of him?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Probably why?


----------



## fbm111 (Jun 10, 2011)

this verified?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll Believe Eric, He's Been All About CM7. So Bring It On Team Cyanogenmod.


----------



## dragonzkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, I am working on CM7. I'm almost done with working out some compilation and prop errors and should be getting a testable build here soon.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

SWEEEEET! I Can't Wait.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

very nice... my brother has the x2 and did not want to root at all (being he didnt want to brick it) but since i told him about gingerbreak he said hed only root if he could get cm7 on it... keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## fbm111 (Jun 10, 2011)

Great! That is great news.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickkill2021 (Jul 21, 2011)

Man. I hope soon means in a few days.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Alpha testing starts pretty soon so, the ball is officially rolling on cm7


----------



## skwoodwiva (Jul 23, 2011)

Will Cm7 have dual processor support?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Idk i haven't recived the alpha yet, but its an atrix port, so probably,


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Don't Wanna Be The Bearer Of Bad News But It Sounds Like CWM And 2-init Are Conflicting And Not Playing Nice Together.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I haven't installed 2nd init yet... cuz i wanted something a bit more stable, also i'm hoping that the cm7 has it in the rom


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Can Tell You This That CJ Has Been Getting Housed All Day And Finally Found His Problem And Those Two Best Things Right Now For Us Were Conflicting But He's Gonna Try And Write A Script That After 2-init Is Down It Goes Back To CWM. At Least That's What I'm Reading Out Of It.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Well time to just wait and see if people deliver


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Tell You Eric I Have Fallen In Love With The Android OS. If There Was A Developer Who Lived Close By I Definitely Would Hook Up With Him/Her And Kinda Self Teach By Watching. I've Always Learned Faster By Watching And Asking Questions Versus Reading And Then Trying To Apply. Eh Who Knows Maybe I'll Slowly Get Into The Developing End Of Things.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

introduction to deving


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Bro, I'll Definitely Check It Out.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Thanks Bro, I'll Definitely Check It Out.


Hella boring, but edumactional, np xDD


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Btw 2nd init insn't included in the alpha


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Hella boring, but edumactional, np xDD


That's All I Need Is Education. *Knowledge Is Power*.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

xDDDD


----------



## dragonzkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm currently bringing my phone back to stock so I can see if it works... Like I told ericerk. DO NOT get your hopes up. This is the VERY first build I have and I have no idea what is about to go down.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

dragonzkiller said:


> I'm currently bringing my phone back to stock so I can see if it works... Like I told ericerk. DO NOT get your hopes up. This is the VERY first build I have and I have no idea what is about to go down.


Trial N Error And We're Okay With That. You're A Great Developer We Know Not Everything Is Gonna Be Perfect In The Beginning.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

dragonzkiller said:


> I'm currently bringing my phone back to stock so I can see if it works... Like I told ericerk. DO NOT get your hopes up. This is the VERY first build I have and I have no idea what is about to go down.


 I'm still getting it right?


----------



## randomren (Jul 13, 2011)

this is a good news.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

randomren said:



> this is a good news.


Indeed


----------



## dragonzkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I'm still getting it right?


By all means, yes. But like I said, only if I can seem to get something to work. I really don't need a faulty version floating around in the interwebs.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I would never spread it xDD


----------



## dragonzkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

blah blah blah


----------



## quadjacks (Jun 19, 2011)

Need beta testers?



dragonzkiller said:


> Yes, I am working on CM7. I'm almost done with working out some compilation and prop errors and should be getting a testable build here soon.


----------



## dragonzkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

quadjacks said:


> Need beta testers?


The build didn't work. I bricked my phone. I'm SBFing now. (Got a "Failed to Boot 2" error). That being said, I think we need 2nd-init with it, so i have to implement that now. shouldn't be too bad... right?


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

dragonzkiller said:


> The build didn't work. I bricked my phone. I'm SBFing now. (Got a "Failed to Boot 2" error). That being said, I think we need 2nd-init with it, so i have to implement that now. shouldn't be too bad... right?


Yeah I've read over the thread and I thought I saw that you were trying without 2nd init and just wanted to say that it's definitely not possible without 2nd init.

But since it looks like 2nd init from Atrix is working on the X2 hopefully it shouldn't be too bad....with that said I don't know how to implement it so unfortunately you're on your own.


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

Well whenever you are ready for beta testing, we are definitely ready to give you our support. I figure at this rate, ANYTHING is better than the stock X2 I'm running...it's sort of a race now between the 'possible' Moto update and what we are trying to accomplish here. Experience has taught me to have more faith about what's developing here. I used to believe in Moto, but got played for a fool one too many times.....as Scotty (RIP) would say "fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me".


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

at this point we are at pre alpha,


----------



## dragonzkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

Right now I'm not getting past the boot logo. (No more boot errors). I found a few lines of code I didn't change and a few props that I have seemed to miss. Slowly, but surely everyone.


----------



## mario9702 (Jul 18, 2011)

Any updates on the port? If you need anyone to test I would be willing.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Hijack problems


----------



## dragonzkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

Basically the problem I'm running into is that the hijack code doesn't start when it's supposed to (and if it is, it's not showing it), thus not starting 2nd-init, thus not booting...

also there may be a problem with hijack all together. the same reason we have to plug our phones in to get into recovery may be the same reason we need to get into the custom rom. the x didn't have this problem. only the x2 and atrix.


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

"dragonzkiller said:


> Basically the problem I'm running into is that the hijack code doesn't start when it's supposed to (and if it is, it's not showing it), thus not starting 2nd-init, thus not booting...
> 
> also there may be a problem with hijack all together. the same reason we have to plug our phones in to get into recovery may be the same reason we need to get into the custom rom. the x didn't have this problem. only the x2 and atrix.


If you go check out the	original thread about 2nd-init over at XDA, edgan wrote up a work around that he's saying will actually get 2nd-init to work.

Apparently there is a flaw in the apk. So if you didn't use the new method that could be your problem.


----------



## LrdAnkh (Sep 7, 2011)

What is CM7


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

LrdAnkh said:


> What is CM7


if this is a Joke *LOL* If this isn't a joke http://www.cyanogenmod.com/ , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CyanogenMod


----------



## G6Droid (Jul 10, 2011)

*that will be sweet to have the theme chooser. just hope battery life is better than it is on CM4DX*


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

G6Droid said:


> *that will be sweet to have the theme chooser. just hope battery life is better than it is on CM4DX*


All i know is that there has been a hitch in dev a while back, so NO ETA'S


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Very exciting news.. cm7 is my favorite rom ... I ran it faithfully on my incredible


----------



## LrdAnkh (Sep 7, 2011)

ericerk said:


> if this is a Joke *LOL* If this isn't a joke http://www.cyanogenmod.com/ , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CyanogenMod


Sorry you found it funny and had to make fun at my expense but I am new to Droid only have owned it for less than two weeks, and the reason i come here is to ask questions and learn and perhaps some day be able to answer someone newer than me without ridiculing him, but thank you just the same and than you for the link, I am quite sure that yo yourself asked questions when you got started.


----------



## rustymcbain (Jun 16, 2011)

LrdAnkh said:


> Sorry you found it funny and had to make fun at my expense but I am new to Droid only have owned it for less than two weeks, and the reason i come here is to ask questions and learn and perhaps some day be able to answer someone newer than me without ridiculing him, but thank you just the same and than you for the link, I am quite sure that yo yourself asked questions when you got started.


Dude no worries. Thing is you can look at post counts and thanks to find out if someone has a track record of helping or just talking. Comments like that are not the norm here so please don't be afraid to ask questions.

As for cm7 if and when it does find its way to our phone it should be a real treat. Until then I suggest you check out eclipse rom.

There is you alot of information on this forum anyone can get thus stuff down pretty quick if we follow the instructions.

And yeah my thanks are low... but I am new and learning as well.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

"LrdAnkh said:


> Sorry you found it funny and had to make fun at my expense but I am new to Droid only have owned it for less than two weeks, and the reason i come here is to ask questions and learn and perhaps some day be able to answer someone newer than me without ridiculing him, but thank you just the same and than you for the link, I am quite sure that yo yourself asked questions when you got started.


I Didnt mean to offend you, i didn't just day lol, i directed you to the answers and gave examples... Seriously why would i want to offend you, its not like i'm getting anything out of it, but i'd understand if i didn't give you link and just laughed and flamed you, all i said was "LOL" and then proceeded with links...


----------



## chief (Jun 20, 2011)

ericerk said:


> if this is a Joke *LOL* If this isn't a joke http://www.cyanogenmod.com/ , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CyanogenMod


What is wrong with you grow up and just answer him without being sarcastic. I know this isn't the first time you have done this to someone !!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

chief said:


> What is wrong with you grow up and just answer him without being sarcastic. I know this isn't the first time you have done this to someone !!!


Do you guys just love to attack me... I Answered him did i not, i didn't rip him a new one, i just said LOL, Chill... i gave him links to learn what it is.... god damn... Why is it everytime i say something i get burn'd


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Idk i haven't recived the alpha yet, but its an atrix port, so probably,


This concerns me a bit since its being done via port rather than source.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Framework43 said:


> This concerns me a bit since its being done via port rather than source.


I don't even remember righting that...

Regardless, atrix and the x2 are similar, so that port is practically is from source... Same processor


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I don't even remember righting that...
> 
> Regardless, atrix and the x2 are similar, so that port is practically is from source... Same processor


*facepalm*


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Everyone in this thread needs to take a a take a chill-pill. Consider this your warning...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Everyone in this thread needs to take a a take a chill-pill. Consider this your warning...


i Thank you sir


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

As Dr.Mac said, please refrain from prolonging issues.

For the new users involved, please feel free to message me in the future if you have any concerns with our forum!

From my perspective it seems as though several of the contributing parties are at fault and no one in-particular is to blame.
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

Framework43 said:


> This concerns me a bit since its being done via port rather than source.


I'm not sure I understand this. The goal would be to get CM4DX2 certified on the nightly server with true source code. That said every device needs to get their specific drivers included. This was even a huge issue with the original Droid which ran stock Android.

Since Motorola hasn't and likely won't have opensource their driver code for the DX2, getting testing drivers from the Atrix seems like the best option to start with and much better than building in any amount of blur.

Down the road someone may go to the trouble to build better driver code, but given the derth of highly talented devs working on the X2 I doubt we will get much love. Especially with the Bionic, Prime, Vigor, Spyder, here or coming soon.

I've been running nightlies on my wife's DInc, and nightlies and kangs on my DX, so I have some understanding of the process. Please correct me if I'm missing something.

Sent from my DROID X2 using elipse and Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Droosh said:


> I'm not sure I understand this. The goal would be to get CM4DX2 certified on the nightly server with true source code. That said every device needs to get their specific drivers included. This was even a huge issue with the original Droid which ran stock Android.
> 
> Since Motorola hasn't and likely won't have opensource their driver code for the DX2, getting testing drivers from the Atrix seems like the best option to start with and much better than building in any amount of blur.
> 
> ...


Honestly moto's messing up all over the place, good hardware bad software, and sometimes just failing, ergo bionic was a good idea, now its a super fat x2 with terrible battery life... Oh and still a LOCKED BOOLOADER, I Don't think you're missing something, you're on the money!!!


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Honestly moto's messing up all over the place, good hardware bad software, and sometimes just failing, ergo bionic was a good idea, now its a super fat x2 with terrible battery life... Oh and still a LOCKED BOOLOADER, I Don't think you're missing something, you're on the money!!!


Terrible battery life? Interesting, you're the first person I've heard say that. P3 has stated many times that the bionic is by far the best 4g phone when it comes to battery life. 4g is going to use more battery, but from what I understand the bionic's battery life is exceptional.

How many hours are you getting on your bionic?

Locked bootloader? Welcome to all moto phones save the OG, yet the DX still has excellent support. You (should) know what you are buying, and if you buy a phone then are upset that it has a locked bootloader you didn't do enough research before your purchase.

I think moto has done fine, the DX2 was a flop and it shouldn't be much surprise; other than dual core you aren't getting anything over the X which released less than a year earlier. The X had a huge following so it makes sense that people, without upgrades, weren't going to "upgrade" to the X2... there is no benefit and a huge cost to switch.

People will pickup the bionic because in addition to dual core it also has 4g. Dual core isn't a big deal, 4g is very nice.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> Terrible battery life? Interesting, you're the first person I've heard say that. P3 has stated many times that the bionic is by far the best 4g phone when it comes to battery life. 4g is going to use more battery, but from what I understand the bionic's battery life is exceptional.
> 
> How many hours are you getting on your bionic?
> 
> ...


Fair Enough!


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Oh and still a LOCKED BOOLOADER, I Don't think you're missing something, you're on the money!!!


I'm really getting tired of all of the complaining about the bootloaders. As was well publicized Motorola announced many months ago that they were going to unlock these bootloaders this November. IMO, everyone should chill until December. If they break their commit then I will be *****ing as much as anyone.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Droosh said:


> I'm really getting tired of all of the complaining about the bootloaders. As was well publicized Motorola announced many months ago that they were going to unlock these bootloaders this November. IMO, everyone should chill until December. If they break their commit then I will be *****ing as much as anyone.


Deal, I will stop Whining until 2012


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

Droosh said:


> I'm really getting tired of all of the complaining about the bootloaders. As was well publicized Motorola announced many months ago that they were going to unlock these bootloaders this November. IMO, everyone should chill until December. If they break their commit then I will be *****ing as much as anyone.


Do you have a source for this? I missed this one.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skategeezer (Jun 29, 2011)

The source is Motorola themselves.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

skategeezer said:


> The source is Motorola themselves.


Like a friend of a friend who's uncle works for moto? I'm sorry, I'm asking for a source, as in an article or an interview or even a tweet of it.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skategeezer (Jun 29, 2011)

You can use a thing called Google to find numerous quotes directly from Motorola saying they plan on unlocking boot-loaders by the end of this year. Now the one road block would the carriers not Motorola. See partial quote below.

"It is our intention to enable the unlockable/relockable bootloader currently found on Motorola XOOM across our portfolio of devices starting in late 2011, where carriers and operators will allow it."


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

Correct, however, they will have a hard time blaming Verizon, given that Verizon just gave permission to HTC to release their unlock software, not to mention all the unlocked Samsung and other phones and tablets.

I swear if any other computer (yes I said computer - as smartphones are small computers) sold me a PC and then told me I need to wait for them to get permission from my ISP on my behalf to get into my BIOS or otherwise install a different OS, I wouldn't ever buy from them again. Motorola had better tread lightly with this topic.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Droosh said:


> Correct, however, they will have a hard time blaming Verizon, given that Verizon just gave permission to HTC to release their unlock software, not to mention all the unlocked Samsung and other phones and tablets.
> 
> I swear if any other computer (yes I said computer - as smartphones are small computers) sold me a PC and then told me I need to wait for them to get permission from my ISP on my behalf to get into my BIOS or otherwise install a different OS, I wouldn't ever buy from them again. Motorola had better tread lightly with this topic.


Holy.... That was an amazing way to think of it.... I never thought like that!!!!!


----------



## skategeezer (Jun 29, 2011)

Droosh said:


> Correct, however, they will have a hard time blaming Verizon, given that Verizon just gave permission to HTC to release their unlock software, not to mention all the unlocked Samsung and other phones and tablets.
> 
> I swear if any other computer (yes I said computer - as smartphones are small computers) sold me a PC and then told me I need to wait for them to get permission from my ISP on my behalf to get into my BIOS or otherwise install a different OS, I wouldn't ever buy from them again. Motorola had better tread lightly with this topic.


We can only hope Moto reaches their goal of by the end of the year. And not the beginning of next year.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

How About Motorola's Christmas Present To All Of Us. Hell I'll Believe In Santa Again If They Follow Thru.


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Holy.... That was an amazing way to think of it.... I never thought like that!!!!!


We do buy the phones subsidized though. Verizon can do whatever they want.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

The way I look at it, we pay for the devices and own them. Verizon discounts them in consideration for the value of the contract we sign. If we early terminate, they get the amortized value of their discount back.

The difference of course is that in the US we are not the customers of Motorola, so they care more about their customer (carriers) than the ultimate user. To grow their business, they need to try to please different stakeholders with completely different wants in these types of circumstances.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

Droosh said:


> The way I look at it, we pay for the devices and own them. Verizon discounts them in consideration for the value of the contract we sign. If we early terminate, they get the amortized value of their discount back.
> 
> The difference of course is that in the US we are not the customers of Motorola, so they care more about their customer (carriers) than the ultimate user. To grow their business, they need to try to please different stakeholders with completely different wants in these types of circumstances.


You pay for the devices, but they allow service or not and you aren't buying straight from moto, so if the vendor (verizon) decides they want them locked, you better believe they are staying locked. I hope this isn't the case. Honestly if verizon was smart they would join the hacker/modding world. 15 dollars for an sbf or a rom flash for people too green or worried to do it themselves... there is money to be made all over.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

hahaha its actually kinda sad


----------



## skrappjaw (Jul 29, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> Deal, I will stop Whining until 2012


 2012 may bring more whining. We may lose a majority of our devices to the sun if we get a flare anything like the one in the 1800's that blew out telegraph wires and set some wild fires. Keep some steel wool ready so you can set a fire with your droids battery if worse comes to worse. That would be 10x better than cm7 when there is no power to recharge your device.

Slightly off topic but you brought up 2012.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

skrappjaw said:


> 2012 may bring more whining. We may lose a majority of our devices to the sun if we get a flare anything like the one in the 1800's that blew out telegraph wires and set some wild fires. Keep some steel wool ready so you can set a fire with your droids battery if worse comes to worse. That would be 10x better than cm7 when there is no power to recharge your device.
> 
> Slightly off topic but you brought up 2012.


Pshhh.... Thats 2013...  or end of 2012... My contract will be up by them :tongue2:


----------



## DroidSales (Sep 19, 2011)

After seeing this thread . . . i had to change my pants.


----------



## supertaperking (Sep 7, 2011)

Why not just use nitro's eclipse v.07 rom. Its debloated and quick as hell. Haven't found a bug yet...... best thing around. Works flawlessly just install system recovery and it practically runs itself.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

supertaperking said:


> Why not just use nitro's eclipse v.07 rom. Its debloated and quick as hell. Haven't found a bug yet...... best thing around. Works flawlessly just install system recovery and it practically runs itself.


Because cm7 is even less blur, and significant more customizable.

Nitro has provided what is probably the best rom these phones will get without 2nd init/unlocked bootloader, in fact it is probably as good of a blur based rom that any moto phone will get. But cm7 removes the blur that he cannot, simply because he has to work around a locked bootloader.

Sent from CM4D2GB using Tapatalk


----------



## supertaperking (Sep 7, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> Because cm7 is even less blur, and significant more customizable.
> 
> Nitro has provided what is probably the best rom these phones will get without 2nd init/unlocked bootloader, in fact it is probably as good of a blur based rom that any moto phone will get. But cm7 removes the blur that he cannot, simply because he has to work around a locked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from CM4D2GB using Tapatalk


I realize all this you are saying. I just was letting people know about this rom. Without the unlocked bootloader cm7 hasn't gotten to show his stuff in this phone. At least you can have some fun with this one.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

So as some may know, dragonzkiller, who was originally going to work on porting CM7 to the DX2 passed the reigns to naven since he does not have the time to work on this. Since I am relatively new and don't know all of the players, is this a place naven stops by so we can monitor any progress he might be making in bringing us CM7?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> So as some may know, dragonzkiller, who was originally going to work on porting CM7 to the DX2 passed the reigns to naven since he does not have the time to work on this. Since I am relatively new and don't know all of the players, is this a place naven stops by so we can monitor any progress he might be making in bringing us CM7?


You don't have to worry... Cvpcs, either already got or is getting the dx2, (He is a cm7 dev, he brought cm7 to the droidx)When he gets it, if he feels like it he'll update through his twitter... http://twitter.com/#!/cvpcs


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok. I'd love to use CM7.1 on my DX2 especially because they are now using GB 2.3.7. I tried to d/l OTA the update for my DX2 this morning which I believe is GB 2.3.4 but since I have previously 1-click rooted (still on original ROM GB 2.3.3) it would not install. Now I'm trying to decide what I should do next...


----------



## tonyteesdale (Aug 30, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> Ok. I'd love to use CM7.1 on my DX2 especially because they are now using GB 2.3.7. I tried to d/l OTA the update for my DX2 this morning which I believe is GB 2.3.4 but since I have previously 1-click rooted (still on original ROM GB 2.3.3) it would not install. Now I'm trying to decide what I should do next...


Well if you're on Rootzwiki odds are you are rooted--if you are you probably debloated. If you froze the apps, just run a batch defrost and then try and install the update again. If not you'll need to sbf. OTA updates are finicky... but you can still reroot with the one-click!

Update:If you have to sbf and you end up in bootloop city like me, you might have to wipe data and cache then everything should be fine.


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

The master is working on it, 
https://github.com/cvpcs/android_device_motorola_daytona


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Framework43 said:


> The master is working on it,
> https://github.com/cvpcs/android_device_motorola_daytona


That was only bootstraper... sorry :/
Which koush saw, and "Kang'd" but the bootstraper never function'd there for nor does Koush's... hope that clears things up... sorry for being a debbie downer


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well w/the RAZR being announced and it being confirmed the bootloader is locked and probably won't be unlocked, I'm wondering if Motorola is NOT going to unlock existing bootloaders ultimately meaning us X2 users are screwed. I haven't seen any posting on any site I know of about any forward CM7 progress on the DX2. I'm starting to wonder if it can even be done at this point - certainly not for lack of trying but because of Moto's tight grasp on the X2. Bla.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> Well w/the RAZR being announced and it being confirmed the bootloader is locked and probably won't be unlocked, I'm wondering if Motorola is NOT going to unlock existing bootloaders ultimately meaning us X2 users are screwed. I haven't seen any posting on any site I know of about any forward CM7 progress on the DX2. I'm starting to wonder if it can even be done at this point - certainly not for lack of trying but because of Moto's tight grasp on the X2. Bla.


Don't Freak...
x2 users are and have been screwed old news,
Cm7... Is or should just have been started, wait 3 months for a release, then freakout, like me


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I just got my X2 in June, so until June 2013 I guess I'm stuck w/it so while so far I am disappointed, I'll make the best of it and just plan on a Samsung or HTC for my next device. 4 months down and 20 to go, but who's counting...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> Well I just got my X2 in June, so until June 2013 I guess I'm stuck w/it so while so far I am disappointed, I'll make the best of it and just plan on a Samsung or HTC for my next device. 4 months down and 20 to go, but who's counting...


Naww ur stuck until like january 2013 or something


----------



## dadi4168 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, I've been able to upgrade with Verizon every year or so. You just pay a small fee for upgrading early.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

"dadi4168 said:


> Yeah, I've been able to upgrade with Verizon every year or so. You just pay a small fee for upgrading early.


Plz do tell, what fee, and how much


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

I heard (and I can't remember where I heard it or read it) that Verizon was getting rid of the early upgrades as well as the upgrade discounts. Maybe I have it wrong - who knows... In any event, the Samsung Galaxy Nexus looks awesome but my X2 is not even 4 months old - bla. If Motorola would unlock the damn bootloader and then the devs could do something w/it I might be content for a while, but so far I am discouraged a bit. The sad thing is the X2 has such great potential... The only thing I don't like so far about the Nexus is the 32mb is non-upgradeable - not a show-stopper, but I hate things like non-removable memory or batteries (iPhone). I won't even consider the RAZR because how could you do a batt pull if you needed to do one if the phone locked up? Riddle me that...


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm happy with liberty to the point where I don't need cm7.

Tap'n on my LIBERATED X2


----------



## myriad46 (Aug 7, 2011)

dadi4168 said:


> Yeah, I've been able to upgrade with Verizon every year or so. You just pay a small fee for upgrading early.


By a small fee, do you mean the full retail price of the phone? Cause that's what it's going to take if you're only a quarter of the way into a 2-year contract.


----------



## bolski (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay, per this post, if they can do it for the Bionic, why not the X2?

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8763-CM7-on-Droid-Bionic-with-dual-boot!

Just curious...


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

RevNumbers and I ported CyanogenMod to the Droid2 and it has a locked bootloader

CM doesn't require a special kernel. It can run off the Moto OEM kernels

And now that 2nd-Init works for the GB kernel there is no reason CM won't run on the dx2

I would venture the dx and dx2 branches will be pretty simular
...just need a dev with some free time and a dx2


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> RevNumbers and I ported CyanogenMod to the Droid2 and it has a locked bootloader
> 
> CM doesn't require a special kernel. It can run off the Moto OEM kernels
> 
> ...


Wrong... Dx isn't similar to the x2, the x is similar to the droid2 the droid x2 is similar to the atrix and photon (Hope that didn't sound too douche)


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Wrong... Dx isn't similar to the x2, the x is similar to the droid2 the droid x2 is similar to the atrix and photon (Hope that didn't sound too douche)


No worries it was just a guess as I know nothing of the dx2 just speaking from what we went through with sholes/shadow/droid2 troubles

Similar to the dx or not the hijack works for moto gb kernel so getting CM to be fully functional may be a pain but it IS possible


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> No worries it was just a guess as I know nothing of the dx2 just speaking from what we went through with sholes/shadow/droid2 troubles
> 
> Similar to the dx or not the hijack works for moto gb kernel so getting CM to be fully functional may be a pain but it IS possible


The issue is that no one is supporting the x2 besides nitro. He is doing a damn good job but likes making his own rom. If he expressed interest in cm7 things would start rolling.

Sent from CM4D2GB using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> The issue is that no one is supporting the x2 besides nitro. He is doing a damn good job but likes making his own rom. If he expressed interest in cm7 things would start rolling.
> 
> Sent from CM4D2GB using Tapatalk


This gives me an idea we should ask him to port it? no? ... Btw cvpcs has the x2 so things should start coming along... Kinda


----------



## skategeezer (Jun 29, 2011)

dadi4168 said:


> Yeah, I've been able to upgrade with Verizon every year or so. You just pay a small fee for upgrading early.


VZ put an end to that. No more early upgrades.


----------



## OtechMobile (Aug 19, 2011)

skategeezer said:


> VZ put an end to that. No more early upgrades.


I've been upgrading every year. Been with Alltel for 13 years before they sold. If you are a Original Alltel customer that was brought by Verizon they still will upgrade you every year. I am still paying the $50.00 unlimited plan price from Alltel. Since the 7/7/11 grandfather clause for existing customers, you can upgrade at a yearly rate to a new device the only thing u lose is your $100.00 or $50.00 loyalty cash bonus towards the new device. But if your a Device lover like me, I really don't care about the cash loyalty bonus as long as I can upgrade my device every year at the $200.00 or new $299.00 price point they are sticking with lately, be patient it comes down. I Really want the new Moto Rzr maybe Christmas Santa will bring it.......YES VIRGINIA THERE SANTA CLAUSE. And I am eligible for my 1 year upgrade and still have a $50.00 loyalty credit on my account. That they CAN'T take yet, NO BIG RED!! NO!!! BAD DOG!!!!!! Thanks for grandfatherS and following my contract changes really close. They will try though. It's all who you talk to. Don't stop at the first person that tells you (No) call back again. If you are a loyal customer they usually will make it right. Read your contracts it's boring but it does pay off.


----------



## OtechMobile (Aug 19, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> very nice... my brother has the x2 and did not want to root at all (being he didnt want to brick it) but since i told him about gingerbreak he said hed only root if he could get cm7 on it... keep up the good work everyone!


REMEMBER SBF IS YOUR BEST FRIEND IN THIS SITUATION.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sad that this thread is dead. I hope dragon naven or cvpcs or whoever might still be working on it has some success sooner than later. I wonder if Moto/VZW will unlock the bootloader.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually REALLY BIG NEWS COMING.... REALLY REALLY BIG NEWS Just be patient for a couple more weeks xDD!!!


----------



## 03civicdx (Oct 24, 2011)

Yea, looks like good progress over on xda the past could of days.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

@dragonzkiller: set up an official DX2 Dev team github and merging the cyanogen source tree directly through it. You wanted a team for #cm7dx2, you got it!

@dragonzkiller: So the team currently consists of only 2 people: ace and I. But hopefully we can get some others on board! Especially with how busy I get.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> @dragonzkiller: set up an official DX2 Dev team github and merging the cyanogen source tree directly through it. You wanted a team for #cm7dx2, you got it!
> 
> @dragonzkiller: So the team currently consists of only 2 people: ace and I. But hopefully we can get some others on board! Especially with how busy I get.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Mastafunk is on it as well, Also we need to switch our repo to host bionic files instead of atrix. I am going to talk to dragonz about it later.

Also we should be using a mixture of the photon and xoom for files I think. Photon CM7 and xoom ramdisk is what we need.


----------



## Drone (Sep 16, 2011)

I always knew that there was hope for this phone. I am very grateful for all the members working on this. Keep up the good work.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i Knew this would happen when i got rid of my x2....


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

EricErK said:


> i Knew this would happen when i got rid of my x2....


You got rid of yours? Well I still have mine and I'm excited by these developments. I might still try Eclipse in the meantime but definitely want CM7 on my DX2.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk

@dragonzkiller: Alright guys, here it is! The new home of #cm7dx2 (and future collaborative efforts) for the DX2 devs: https://github.com/DX2-Dev-Team

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dragonzkiller. Thanks for all your hard work keep up the good work. Just added your twitter for updates


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> You got rid of yours? Well I still have mine and I'm excited by these developments. I might still try Eclipse in the meantime but definitely want CM7 on my DX2.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Yeah i got a d3 xD


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Yeah i got a d3 xD


Should have waited bro, honestly i almost had a Droid Charge for my X2 but i decided to keep it and i really wanted to move away from this phone lol but now this is happening glad i kept it !


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Should have waited bro, honestly i almost had a Droid Charge for my X2 but i decided to keep it and i really wanted to move away from this phone lol but now this is happening glad i kept it !


Lol its snappier, and its global, and has and ffc... its all around a better device, i just miss the x2 a bunch... RAGE... xDD


----------



## mlw4428 (Dec 1, 2011)

In sincere appreciate of this I'm willing to host a website for the CM7DX2 dev team.

It's a shared server (Reseller account through Dreamhost)...however I can offer plenty of space, email addresses, and databases. You can do RoR or PHP.

I'll host the website for free (I'll eat the hosting cost) and the domain name I can purchase if someone else buys (I have a paypal account, it costs like $9.95 to register). You'll get shell access and FTP. I'd just really like to see a site with a wiki, forums, and other "noob" friendly ways of getting help! That is, of course, if you guys want it. If not it's no biggie.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

You should post this on the aosp part 2 thread over @ xda as thats where were doing most of our work.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Lol its snappier, and its global, and has and ffc... its all around a better device, i just miss the x2 a bunch... RAGE... xDD


Lol true but tell me this how often do you use global? Probably never used it lol and how often do you video chat with the ffc? Lol I find those features pointless cause not every android phone ships with gtalk video even when they do have a ffc on it lol

Liberated X2


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

lol fair enough


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

EricErK said:


> lol fair enough


haha just saying


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> haha just saying


have i mentioned that i miss my x2


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

heh we finally verified 2nd init to be working (It actually wasnt before). Turns out with a simple rewrite of the script masta and I made and some updated files it is working beautifully (with logs to prove it). Course it is kinda janky on ours lol... we see the boot animation, it reboots then runs.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Very cool to hear that. Sounds like progress!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 03civicdx (Oct 24, 2011)

Alot of progress has happened in the past 24-48 hours. Pretty sure they got 2nd init. Fully working now.


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

That is awesome, I'll be a guinea pig...
I'm sbf certified ;-)

~Tapatalk~ Simplified Android


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Pixelated said:


> That is awesome, I'll be a guinea pig...
> I'm sbf certified ;-)


 Don't take this the wrong way, but so is everyone else in the x2 community







, Good Luck!


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! These are exciting times. CM7 for the X2 is getting closer and Eclipse 2.0 based on 2.3.5 is also soon to be released as well for the X2. Maybe I'll hang onto my X2 afterall.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> Wow! These are exciting times. CM7 for the X2 is getting closer and Eclipse 2.0 based on 2.3.5 is also soon to be released as well for the X2. Maybe I'll hang onto my X2 afterall.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


if you decided to sell i'm looking to buy a cheap x or x2


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

EricErK said:


> if you decided to sell i'm looking to buy a cheap x or x2


Eric I'm looking to sell my dx2 as im gettting a new phone soon.... I'd let her go relatively cheap. shes in great shape, I've had it since the whole fiasco with asurion replacing dx's with dx2's and i'd also be willing to get verizon to send me a certified replacement and send it to you as they sent it to me if you want.

let me know


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Rhodester757 said:


> Eric I'm looking to sell my dx2 as im gettting a new phone soon.... I'd let her go relatively cheap. shes in great shape, I've had it since the whole fiasco with asurion replacing dx's with dx2's and i'd also be willing to get verizon to send me a certified replacement and send it to you as they sent it to me if you want.
> 
> let me know


Pm Me, we'll talk soonish, i have to study for finals!


----------



## knuckleheadTech (Aug 18, 2011)

Aarrrgghh...... I've run CyanogenMod on a couple of my phones and now my TouchPad but can't run it on my X2. I have been watching this thread hoping something would happen but alas nothing.... I am one of the people that got my X2 on a warranty replacement for my X and I really really miss my X.

Someone please tell me I have more options than just Liberty and Eclipse. Since the thread on Molten hasn't been update since the beginning of this month.... Almost like this on.

(If this was a hand written letter you would see tear stains on the paper.)


----------



## scur (Oct 9, 2011)

I try to keep on top of what's out there.

Custom Droid X2 ROMs

edit: And a few more X2 tidbits... Motorola Droid X2 All Things Root Guide


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

knuckleheadTech said:


> Aarrrgghh...... I've run CyanogenMod on a couple of my phones and now my TouchPad but can't run it on my X2. I have been watching this thread hoping something would happen but alas nothing.... I am one of the people that got my X2 on a warranty replacement for my X and I really really miss my X.
> 
> Someone please tell me I have more options than just Liberty and Eclipse. Since the thread on Molten hasn't been update since the beginning of this month.... Almost like this on.
> 
> (If this was a hand written letter you would see tear stains on the paper.)


2nd init has been completed stuff is low key heat up fast (From What i've heard)


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

That is correct. We are now working on CWR working correctly and CM. CM is proving to be a pain because we have to make a whole new init as atrix's or photon's arent working for us. So it is going to take a lot of work.


----------



## scur (Oct 9, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> That is correct. We are now working on CWR working correctly and CM. CM is proving to be a pain because we have to make a whole new init as atrix's or photon's arent working for us. So it is going to take a lot of work.


Don't ever think it isn't appreciated


----------



## knuckleheadTech (Aug 18, 2011)

scur said:


> That is correct. We are now working on CWR working correctly and CM. CM is proving to be a pain because we have to make a whole new init as atrix's or photon's arent working for us. So it is going to take a lot of work.


Thank you very much for the update. Sorry if I came across as whining before. Anyone that takes on developing for any of these devices has all my respect. Much appreciated!!


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

knuckleheadTech said:


> Sweet links, thank you. I will be taking my X2 to 2.3.5 and try out the roms available there.
> 
> Thank you very much for the update. Sorry if I came across as whining before. Anyone that takes on developing for any of these devices has all my respect. Much appreciated!!


+ 1

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan1torEarl (Dec 2, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> That is correct. We are now working on CWR working correctly and CM. CM is proving to be a pain because we have to make a whole new init as atrix's or photon's arent working for us. So it is going to take a lot of work.


Awesome, can't wait!


----------

